# The Coyote Appreciation Thread



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 14, 2019)

Well folks, I got to thinking, lately.... 

We've had some threads on here, (both now, and in the past) - appreciating foxes, raccoons, silly parrots; and even : boxes, watermelon, and corn..... and so - I figured (what the heck) - it's very *high time* and very long overdue - that this Forum board has a place for us "coyote yotes" to get our appreciation, and our love too....eh?  

And so - any (and all) users (on here) are more than welcome - to feel free and show some love for the canid species - known as coyote - starting today, and going forward into the future.... and you can do this by - sharing some photos you have, sharing some interesting tid bits that you know, and even talking about some good personal experiences - that you've had with us.

Feel free to ask any questions you may have, (about coyotes) also.... and - I'll try *my best* to answer it for you, (if I can). 

** And as we go forward - (yours truly): "Connor J. Coyote" will be at the forefront, also - of daily postings on here - (appreciating the): *"Cult of Yote"*....

And each day - that I log on to the Forums, (when ever that is) - I'll try to add a photo or two of a coyote, (along with some information on it, if I can) - in order to show our love, respect, esteem, and admiration - of the coyote species.

Sound cool? 

I think so - and so, let's enjoy this thread, just for ourselves ! 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

 ** Please (note): that even though my personal Fursona is a coyote yote - nothing on this thread is (or should be) about me in any way, please- just coyote yotes, in general... cool?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 14, 2019)

And... here's a first entry, to start us off.


----------



## Simo (Aug 14, 2019)

This coyote is off to read the morning newspaper!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 15, 2019)

And... as we continue this thread - celebrating the "Cult of Yote"  - I think we've got to give our love, and appreciation towards - the best coyote, of them all:


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 16, 2019)

And - here's another entry, for today.... as we continue our celebration - of the "*Cult of Yote*". 
All of us coyotes - begin as small pups in the World - before we grow into more mature phases of our lives.


----------



## Simo (Aug 16, 2019)

I'll just 'borrow' this plushie...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 17, 2019)

And.... (for today), here's some more great "Coyote Yote" pics... as we continue to appreciate this majestic species, on this awesome thread..... and thus - celebrate the "*Cult of Yote*".....


----------



## mustelidcreature (Aug 18, 2019)

Pizza Yote


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 18, 2019)

Gayonnaise said:


> Pizza Yote


 @Gayonnaise Oooo.... he must've called Pizza Hut.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 18, 2019)

Coyotes love to rest on the rocks, when they're tired.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 18, 2019)

Hmmm.. sorry, please note - (just to clarify, something please): this thread is just about coyotes and well known coyote characters, *in general*, and should not be about individual Fursonas of people, okay?

Thank you.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 18, 2019)

Coywolves!
Don't know what they're doing, though, lol!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 19, 2019)

Thank you for those entries, above... here's another one, for today... celebrating the "*Cult of Yote*"..


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 19, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


>


MY toy!!! >.<


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 19, 2019)

_Marf!



_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 19, 2019)

Also, I found this. A bunch of really goofy close-up shots of a coyote that found a camera.
natureofaman.blogspot.com: nature of a man: Smile! You're on Candid Canid


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 20, 2019)

And... here's another entry for today ....
as we continue to enjoy the  "*Cult of Yote*" .


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 20, 2019)

He's nomming his tail for some reason. owo


----------



## Ghostbird (Aug 21, 2019)

Love coyotes!  My oldest OC is a coyote


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks, for all those additions, (above).
And.... here's another one, for today.. as we continue celebrating the  "*Cult of Yote*"  ....

Hmmm.... (I think the station sign said "Coyote Ville"... but, eh - maybe not) :





This seat - be mine :





@SSJ3Mewtwo @Scrydan Requesting this thread to be closed - (and locked) please.... thank you. 
@SSJ3Mewtwo @Scrydan Never mind; I changed my mind - we'll keep it open still, if that's okay. -thanks


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 22, 2019)

Moon Moon has become a coyote:


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 23, 2019)

And... here's another one, for today ...
(Who you lookin' at)? I gotta get that SOBE before heading to the beach...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## mustelidcreature (Aug 23, 2019)

lol


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 24, 2019)

Anyway.... be a good Yotie Yote, now..... and - Ride Em' Cowboy ! ♥ 





Chillin' on a Saturday....


----------



## Stag_In_Padding (Aug 25, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well folks, I got to thinking, lately....
> 
> We've had some threads on here, (both now, and in the past) - appreciating foxes, raccoons, silly parrots; and even : boxes, watermelon, and corn..... and so - I figured (what the heck) - it's very *high time* and very long overdue - that this Forum board has a place for us "coyote yotes" to get our appreciation, and our love too....eh?
> 
> ...



I've always been intrigued with the Mythos around the Coyote (in N. American/Native American theology).
Like the Raven/Crow, the canid version of 'The Trickster' certainly seems apropos!?

Living in rural Oregon, however?
Coyotes are serious threats to every rancher's livestock.  Entire herds of sheep/goats/cows and even herds of horses, have been harassed and slaughtered/injured due to roaming packs of 'yotes.
Then, Oregon re-introduced wolves...
No.
Just, no...
You can't keep the wild in close proximity to civilization.  It's like oil and water:  they don't mix.
My earliest memories, growing up in the very desert region of S. CA, out camping?

Listening to the yips and yowls of coyotes.

Thank You for bringing-back many fond memories!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 25, 2019)

(And... here's another one for today)...

Well.... indeed - it could be argued (by some) that we can (sometimes) be considered a threat to livestock.... but, at other times - (some others will tell you) - that.... if you treat us right - we make _*awesome pets*_, too...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 26, 2019)

Hehe! Epic doggos!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 28, 2019)

Hmm... _*Connor J. Coyote*_ says - *thanks* - for the above submissions, all...  






...meanwhile - this *"Coyote Yote"* is wondering :






Ooh.... (it's here).... 
*nom* *nom* *nom*


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 29, 2019)

This is IRL by the way.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 30, 2019)

Yote loaf!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks - for the above submissions... (and remember): coyotes are awesome.... so, have a yotie-riffic, day.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 2, 2019)

Eh.... don't be bother me right now, dude... 
(*we tired*)  :


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 4, 2019)

Yo.... where's my supper, bro ?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 7, 2019)

Dude.... we gotta get in that exercise, for today.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 10, 2019)

Geez.... San Francisco city living is tough sometimes, with all those hills...
But.... the views - are fab.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 11, 2019)

Hmm... should I go to the Mission, or to Bernal Heights for supper tonight?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 12, 2019)

Have a coyote cupcake, today.... because coyotes are.... ya' know, just awesome.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 18, 2019)

And, here's another entry today... as we continue to celebrate, the _*"Cult of Yote"*_...  

Hmm... we gotta get that last cable car- before it's too late, bros...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 19, 2019)

Pup babes in the woods....


----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 19, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well.... indeed - it could be argued (by some) that we can (sometimes) be considered a threat to livestock.... but, at other times - (some others will tell you) - that.... if you treat us right - we make _*awesome pets*_, too...





> DISCLAIMER: Although it appears that Scooter is quite friendly, he only acts this way towards a few humans—primarily his caretakers who have invested (and will continue to invest) a lot of time, effort, and patience in his upbringing. To all other humans he acts like a wild animal. Coyotes *do not make good pets* and it is *illegal to possess them* without a permit.


Coyote named Scooter


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 20, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> Coyote named Scooter


------------------------------------------
Well, yeah..... generally no... we don't make very good house pets.... as - we're often times seen as too feisty, too mischievous, and too tempermental - (for certain types of folks to handle).... and in turn - it's sometimes better just to leave us in our dens, and be happy amongst ourselves.

But - (often times) when you do come in contact with us - if it's in the right situation, along with the right treatment... we can certainly become quite tame, and even loving, often times....

Just so long as it's with the right individual(s) :




-------------------------------------------------------
► We're a bit of an insular race at times, too - meaning that only a select few individuals, (outside of our mate's and our families) - do we have any type of bonded, close relationships with... even though (generally speaking) - we can make awesome and cooperative neighbors, for just about any other Fur, as we often times largely keep to ourselves, when ever needed.


----------



## SwiftDog (Sep 20, 2019)

Love this thread


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 20, 2019)

Coyote family!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 22, 2019)

Well, (*yawn*)....
it's just been a rather lazy day - here at the desert, today  ....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 24, 2019)

Gotta get one of these, for my desk...... a coyote "memo holder".
It looks like he's howling at me - telling me that I got a message.


----------



## Raever (Sep 24, 2019)

This thread is awesome.
As a thank you, have this good boy.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 24, 2019)

Here's a reward for all you good Yotes out there_!_





And here's a reward for all you bad Yotes_!_


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Tapper (Sep 24, 2019)

Raever said:


> This thread is awesome.
> As a thank you, have this good boy.
> View attachment 71669



What a cutie, great shot!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 1, 2019)

Some say we're quite intelligent, like this fine yote here  :


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 1, 2019)

Yo.... we be tired, bros... 
(yawn)....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 5, 2019)

Welp, speaking of cops, (in that other thread)....
come to think of it - sometimes, coyote's _and cops_ - do go together, ya' know.....
(such as this coyote pup, that was recently rescued in the Chicago area by an officer).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 5, 2019)

Yotie pup tastic...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 8, 2019)

Yotie yote pup awesomeness....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 13, 2019)

Welp... time for some more love, for the *"Cult of Yote"* ....
Yotie yote pup-tastic.....   :




"Charlie the Coyote" had his life saved once, (from certain death) - by a caring ranch worker (in Wyoming) who thought that preserving him, and saving his life - might be a better thing to do - then destroying it.

Charlie's tale is one of survival, and resilience; (key traits that a coyote always has).... and his story is a happy one; that could've been a much sadder one, if not for the care and concern of a complete stranger. 

The rancher that cared - gets a gold "Medal of Honor", in my book.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 19, 2019)

@Canis Dirus Well, thank you - for your contribution above.





►(enjoy a yote pup) - just for you.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 26, 2019)

Don't wake me up, bros ... I'm tired.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 27, 2019)

The daily coyote: «This website is an archive of my daily pictures and stories of life with a coyote in very rural America».


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 30, 2019)

Wile E. says *thanks* for everyone's contribution to this thread, again.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 4, 2019)

Coyote Yotes are awesome, noble, and beautiful Furry creatures......
and I'm honored (and proud) to be one....
and, **I don't care** what the haters and critics say.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 5, 2019)

Yo...... where's my supper at.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh noes this one might be against da roolz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192202612340383744


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 8, 2019)

Eh... don't bother me - when I'm thirsty, bros...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 12, 2019)

Eh... don't mind me....





I'm just enjoying the tall grasses.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 12, 2019)

Just in time for winter


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 16, 2019)

Yotie yotes love the autumn...


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2019)

When I was in Canada I found Coyote bones out in the Tuckamore.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 19, 2019)

Coyote Drive In.... 




burgers are on the menu, of course....
----------------------------------------------------
If you see the yotie boys comin'..... 




---------------------------------------
Yotie pup beauty...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 20, 2019)

Howling lessons start early...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 23, 2019)

Albino yote.... beautiful.... and, (just in time for the winter snows)...


----------



## Lukani (Nov 23, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Albino yote.... beautiful.... and, (just in time for the winter snows)...



This is actually an albino coyote :3 I have done research papers in high school and college on albinism and almost all mammals and reptiles but( always in canines) they have white fur (it actually lacks all pigment but shows as white), red eyes because you can see the red blood cells behind them, and very faint pink skin. Tyrosinase+ is also a form of it in dogs, but it is shown with ice colored eyes but it isn't exactly like albinism. That is just a pretty, light colored coyote :3 as you can see it is not white, no pink nose, and no red eyes. Albinistic ones also wouldn't have markings that are distinct on the face like this one. I bety would love melanistic coyotes! Melanism is honestly my favorite when compared to gene mutations because it makes things black.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 25, 2019)

Yotie yote close up.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 26, 2019)

Hmm.... whadda ya lookin' at, my bro.....?
(you gotta problem)?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 26, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmm.... whadda ya lookin' at, my bro.....?
> (you gotta problem)?


Oh wow, he's on a train from Boston. I recognize the subway map.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 27, 2019)

Gobble, gobble.... all my yotie yotes. 
Some birdie is available for supper today.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 30, 2019)

Yotie Yote Hill....


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 30, 2019)

_Mlem



_


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 1, 2019)

It's cold... my little snowy yotes.... (stay warm).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 7, 2019)

The customer service at this washroom - is just *fantastic*, yo....... 




------------------------------------
Yotie show boat...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes.... my bag is on da seat. 
You........ gotta problem with that?




(Yotie boy stopped off at Friendly's on the way home)......


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 28, 2019)

The Yote in Winter.....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 31, 2019)

*Wishing you - the Happiest of New Year's....*
yotie yotes...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 11, 2020)

Heh.... well, it is indeed a new year, and thus - time for some new entries on this thread.... as we continue to appreciate, (and honor) the - "*Cult of ¥ote" * .
------------------------------------------------
_*Happiest of New Year's to you all..... *_on New Year's Eve - the local coyote, (and the local bartender named Joe), threw one heck of a party, I hear....


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 13, 2020)

Hypothetical descendants of the modern coyote that live in the Neocene period:
Lupardus (Lupardus tenuis)


Nearctic hyaena-toother (Neohyaenognathus macrodens) 


Atshehaske, Great saber-toothed coyote (Smilodonocyon regius)


Common xolot (Anconocyon pratensis)


Common uktena (Vafercyon uktena) and subspecies


Tsitsu, the wild hound (Neocanis tsitsu)


P.S. There are several more species, such as nuvisha (Xenocanis nuvisa), but no one has drawn them yet.


----------



## Ghostbird (Jan 14, 2020)

Red morph


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 15, 2020)

¥otes on a train...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 17, 2020)

Cable Car Yote... 





(One of my favorite Yotie-yotes took a ride on the cable car today, (after doing some shopping in Union Square).... and - just as he reached the top of the Powell Street hill, (and was about to go into Russian Hill) - he stopped off at "Top of the Mark" - for its killer happy hour, and a spot of supper.

Eh.... star gazing at the docks of Aquatic Park - can wait another hour, he figured. ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 18, 2020)

No, lady.... I'm not hopping over this big fence, just to steal your peanut butter cookies....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 21, 2020)

Don't hold me now, bros..... 
Just. Don't.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 1, 2020)

Alert yotie beauty... extraordinare.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 8, 2020)

¥otie ¥ote pup sweet-tastic.....


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm surprised the badger and coyote video wasn't mentioned here.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 11, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> I'm surprised the badger and coyote video wasn't mentioned here.


 Hmm... never heard of that one before.... perhaps you can post it, if you like.
-----------------
Anyway.....
These paws be out a trottin'.....


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Feb 11, 2020)

Here is the video:


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 14, 2020)

Judging coyote judges


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 15, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> Judging coyote judges


 Yep... they're the best.... that's in a different league, from the rest. 
--------------------------------------------
And....... _real men_ love coyotes anyway...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 16, 2020)

¥o....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 17, 2020)

(Saw this online, the other day)..... 
I just gotta get my coyote bathroom set, on my sink..... 
(as I think it looks cool).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 20, 2020)

Coyote beauty....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 23, 2020)

An awesome (and fantastic) Coyote Yote, to enjoy on your weekend. ♥


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 25, 2020)

I've been running through the jungle....
I've been running through the snow, to get some supper...
some supper....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 8, 2020)

Hmmm, it's been a while... so, I gotta give my fellow ¥otes some love, today... (before the weekend is over).

Yotie day.... at the beach.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 11, 2020)

I really don't want to watch the ending of the Super Bowl.... 
but, eh.... if you insist.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 13, 2020)

Not all of us, do... my fellow ¥otie ¥ote. 




Relax.... supper time - is soon, though...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 18, 2020)

Dude... it's been five minutes now.... 
and I'm still waiting for my "Celeste's Pizza For One".....
to come out of the microwave....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 23, 2020)

Whisper sweet nothings - into my ears...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm *proud *and *honored *to be a coyote yote ..... and I'm *proud* and *honored*, to have my thread about them going on here.... and - I *don't care* about what the haters and the critics out there.... say.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 29, 2020)

To my fellow coyote yotes, visiting, and roaming the streets of San Francisco this week: don't pay the Golden Gate Bridge tolls, whatever you do... they're ridiculously expensive; and.... you're exempt anyways.  pic.twitter.com/E5ikkr2KuV


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 2, 2020)

Gotta give my yotie yotes some love today...
How can you *not* love those faces?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 7, 2020)

Swamp Yote.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 15, 2020)

Yote likes it when his food gives him a performance


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 18, 2020)

Hmmm..... we gotta get that air in, on a nice spring day.... and, whoa - look at that view.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 27, 2020)

I gotta give my fellow yotes some love, today.... (before the weekend is over). 
----------------------
Waterfall Yote.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 28, 2020)

The coyote, rings the bell..... (and asks what's for supper).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 7, 2020)

(Gotta give my yotie yotes some love today, as it's been a while).
---------------------------------------------
Snow yote.....


----------



## Guifrog (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 15, 2020)

♥ (I gotta give my yotie yotes some love today, as it's been a while). ♥
----------------------------------------------------------
Snuggle time.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 21, 2020)

Iceberg Yote.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 22, 2020)

The San Francisco views atop this roof are awesome, yo.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 23, 2020)

A delicate dance atop the snow mound... makes the coyote's moves rather profound.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 24, 2020)

Yotie swim.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 25, 2020)

Fishing yote.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 1, 2020)

Eh..... there's no humans around lately...... so, it looks like I got the road to myself. 




--------------------------------------
This is one _*bad ass logo*_, btw (I love it) .......


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 5, 2020)

¥ote in the grass.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 6, 2020)

Being a yotie yote means - you *stand your ground* when you need to, eh?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 9, 2020)

A howling heard in the forest - means a coyote yote is home, (which is indeed, his castle).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 12, 2020)

Coexisting with coyotes..... good point to remember, yo.... 
Which indeed, applies - (to both the Furry, and non-Furry variety).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 16, 2020)

The John is to the left, bro....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 27, 2020)

Hmmm.... (gotta give my yotes some love, today).... as it's been a while. 
------------------
A chill weekend in the desert, is certainly in the cards for some of us.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 30, 2020)

We gotta get that grill goin' soon - for that barbecue later, yo.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 6, 2020)

Saturday. In the park. (I think it was the Fourth of July).


----------



## Yoserfael1 (Jul 6, 2020)

So, so cute...


----------



## Yoserfael1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Also, check out this website (same lady who made this vid):
https://coyoteyipps.com


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 14, 2020)

Well, thank you for those contributions, above.
--------------------------------
Anyway..... rush hour traffic's rather light today, it seems..... eh?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 18, 2020)

Hmm..... you're not *really* supposed to feed us.....
*but* - if you're nice, I might be willing to make an exception. 





(if not......... can I at least get a ride down the road, to the local McDonald's)?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 19, 2020)

Garden Yote...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 24, 2020)

Saw this last weekend, and gotta add it on here.
The Yotie Yotezer - meets Shamu !


----------



## Remi furart (Jul 24, 2020)

Just finished doing a painting of a coyote when I saw this thread and thought I share!





Often see these guys where I live and near my work. I'll try grab a pic when I can!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 26, 2020)

Remi furart said:


> Just finished doing a painting of a coyote when I saw this thread and thought I share!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @Remi furart Thank you - that's nice work..... here's one of my favorites, (it's by Brad Bohl).....
I'd love it on the wall in my office.... but, I could never afford it.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 28, 2020)

Well.... it's been a while (after this hiatus), folks.... but - I gotta give my thread some new life and some more love on here...  
-------------------
Sun Loving Yote...




*(I'm loving the warmth of the Sun today, yo..... as it brings off the autumn chill).
_*Mother Sunshine - just give me some love, my dear. ♥*_


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 5, 2020)

*I Love Ya, Mr. ¥otie ¥ote ❤*​





Coyote yotes *are awesome*. 

And of course, I love one of the best ones, of them all. *❤*

(The pic above, is a different colored follow up, to this): https://www.furaffinity.net/view/38874231/


----------



## Remi furart (Nov 7, 2020)

Walk in a graveyard led to some coyote yoga!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 13, 2020)

Remi furart said:


> Walk in a graveyard led to some coyote yoga!


Hmm.... eh - here's something more cheerful for a Friday..... 
-------------------------------
Happy yote :


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 19, 2020)

Well, it's been a while, so I should give my yotes some love today.... (I guess). 
-----------------------------------------------
♥ ¥ote pupper......





(I love the looks of this dude, he's adorable in a lot of ways)..... but - at the same time - has that inquisitive eye saying - "hey, what's up.... yo".


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 20, 2020)

Well - I should probably add this to my thread also, come to think of it..... (as it's an awesome poster).
Coffee. Genius style. ♥


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 26, 2020)

Well, it's finally time today..... that coyotes all over the world, can have some birdie at last now. 




---------------------------------------
I went a little further with this thing I made up earlier: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/39288277/
(and I guess I embellished it some). I think it looks cool.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 30, 2020)

Anyways.... I started tinkering around, with the colors on this bust yet again, (of this very adorable yote)...... and, (eh heh) - I think I got a bit "bold" with the shades on here this time. 

Eh... (I think it's decent), but.... I suppose that's rather subjective..... eh?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 7, 2020)

He's all black, living in Florida, and all proud about it. 




(This dude was in the news recently). Black coyotes - (are rather uncommon to see).... and so - it's always interesting to see them pop up, once and a while..... (especially on tv).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 10, 2020)

I gotta add this guy to my own thread as well, (come to think of it).... 
as he's an awesome looking yotie mascot. 

(Arizona's rather lucky to have this dude as their guy, I think).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 16, 2020)

(Eh.... here's some more yotes today). 
-----------------------
Well, it's a bit hot in the deserts today - and so, *I greatly appreciate* the drinks, yo.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 17, 2020)

Ride that sleigh..... my little Santa Yote. 

(I saw this online recently) - and, I figure with it being the holidays, and all - I should get one of these, maybe..... (to hang on my front door knob later).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 18, 2020)

Ah...... man, I'd have loved to see this on the shelf at the local stores, yo..... what an awesome cheerful box - for a child's meal, eh? ☺





► (The green beans were probably not too popular, I'd imagine)...... *but* if we place the coyote's picture next to them on the table, and say hey - "_the coyote says - eat your vegetables_" - I imagine - (at that point) they'd be more popular. ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 19, 2020)

Eh.... don't mind me.... I'm still kinda on the fence, about some things.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 21, 2020)

Eh.... the winter snows aren't too bad right now.... so, I better get some sun in while I can.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 23, 2020)

_Step it back_, holiday shoppers.... this little space in the parking lot is ours, yo.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 1, 2021)

Eh.... I gotta give my yotes some love today.... as it is the new year, and all. 
---------
The morning after holiday parties are rough, yo.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 3, 2021)

Hmm.... the calendar says that, (as of last week) the holidays are over, but.... some yotie yotes are still in the holiday mood, apparently.  




Christmas Yote:


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 7, 2021)

He believes he's got it, by jove.




(It's always a good thing to see - whenever a coyote figures out some solutions - to his quandries).


----------



## Tutorial (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 8, 2021)

Hmmm.... well - I don't know if coyfoxes really exist - apart from maybe some Fursonas that people may make up; but.... we do have regular coyotes though.

Like this fine guy here - (who's enjoying the sunshine), it seems.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 10, 2021)

Hmm..... the bird is finally served....yo.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 12, 2021)

Well... we gotta get some suntan in, once and while, also....
(with some waves crashing, and some misty salty air) of course.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 15, 2021)

Well.... I gotta give my yotes some love today... as it been a while, matey's. 
--------------
Yote pupper in the grass.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 17, 2021)

Well, I'm kinda tired...... so don't bother me, yo...... (unless you've got breakfast ready).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 18, 2021)

If you bother a coyote too much - then sometimes - he just might lean over, and quickly bite you in the ass.
Unless of course - you cuddle him and feed him first.


----------



## Regret (Feb 18, 2021)

Sometimes when it's hot outside, you just gotta cool off and go for a swim.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 19, 2021)

Eh..... some coyote's just prefer to enjoy that cool air along the beach, also..... 
as getting wet (with salt water) can be a real pain to have to lick off, later on.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 30, 2021)

Eh...... well, it's been awhile; so I should probably give my yotie yotes some love ♥ today. 
-----------------------
Shhh....... I'm under the hood right now, because - I kinda wanted a free ride, yo.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Tutorial said:


> View attachment 98243


i dunno, foxes are pretty adventurous in my experience.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 7, 2021)

Well.... "the spring has sprung" (or so they say); and so.... it looks like our friend is going to take a quick dip....
(and cool off a bit) in the warm breeze. (I agree - it's a very good idea).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 8, 2021)

Well, it is advised by some wildlife experts that - if one encounters a wild coyote in the woods (or on a trail), for example - one can always carry around (and use) a “coyote shaker” they're called, whenever it's needed - which is a soda can filled with nuts and bolts, pennies, or pebbles - and sealed at the top with duct tape.





By shaking it vigorously - you'll most likely scare us away, due to the noise..... unless of course, you might have some actual beverage inside your can. If that's the case, I might just stick around and try and get a good drink..... (as some of us coyotes could use a good drink of water on occasion).


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Remi furart said:


> Walk in a graveyard led to some coyote yoga!


graveyards are a great chill space


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 19, 2021)

He's a "rocket man"........ burning out his fuse up here alone. ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 26, 2021)

Eh..... don't bother me.... I'm just chillin' in the snow, yo.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 2, 2021)

Pepsi. The choice - of a yote generation.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 3, 2021)

And..... just like our wolf brothers, yotes are (at times) mesmerized by the Moon also.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 5, 2021)

I'm waiting for you to open up this door, yo..... 
seeing that Mr. Garden Hose (behind me) doesn't seem to mind me coming in.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 8, 2021)

What..... ? You said the refrigerator is almost empty, bro ?
We're puzzled, and a bit shocked. Perhaps we should run to the store tonight then.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 25, 2021)

Yay.... well - it's that time of year again, where we coyotes can rejoice.... as -- just like our favorite Yotie Yote below -- we can all finally get some turkey for supper tomorrow.

_*Enjoy*_ - my fellow yotes.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 4, 2021)

At any rate - (to my followers, friends, and - other users who are simply neutral): I'll repeat myself on here, (to be clear).... and - as I've said earlier in that other thread - (please note): I have *_zero_* problems with any species, Fursona, character type, or certain types of people..... at all.

_In spite of what any jerk critics of mine out there, may suggest_. ☺

And..... I find it, frankly odd - why anyone feels "affronted" by me and others simply enjoying and celebrating my own Fursona species - the coyote, and creating a thread to do so.

_Especially when we've had threads - celebrating silly parrots, noble wolves, and even - corn and watermelon._

And so - I felt that us stoic coyotes deserved our props also..... (and it was kinda long overdue).... and I felt what better way to do so than - to create a thread on here, (similar to what other users we're already enjoying for themselves).

Apparently - some people took offense to that..... amazingly so...... and I was rather surprised that there were other's on here that were that intolerant..... and in turn, "read into it" way too much, than what needed to be.

But..... in a way, the small handful of users who were offended - (mind you: they're the overwhelming *minority* on here) - even strengthened my resolve even further - to continue it.




► So..... never apologize to people for who you are, or what you need to do for yourself...... that's my advice.  As long as users play by the rules -- than, we should be treated fairly, like everyone else.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 12, 2022)

My quote of the day:
_"Being a coyote yote means, that - "you just be you" everyday.... that's *always* the coyote way"_. ❄


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 13, 2022)

Man I really need to get out this winter.


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 13, 2022)

Dis some fan art awhile back of my friends coyote OC
their profile:








						Userpage of PossumGrease -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Easiest way to contact me. Is on Discord PossumGrease#0413. wskull1comic artist, possum, bone collector, hooliganwskull2. InkBlot(url).  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 13, 2022)

Source: https://www.instagram.com/simoneheinrichphotography/ (Unfortunately, Instatrash started demanding to log in to the account, although a few minutes ago it showed photos without registration.)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 24, 2022)

Well.... it's been a while since I updated my threads on here so...... I've gotta give my yotes some more love today.... as they haven't received any lately from me. ☺
----------------------------------
Eh..... just a chill day here at the den my peeps; I hope you dig the look of my new piercings. ☺




-------------------------------
A well read and learned yote - can make the best conversations sometimes, I gotta say.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 25, 2022)

Well..... the god-like figure known as "coyote man" is chilling atop his throne in the sky (seen below) . He was un-earthed in the city of Tacámbaro..... where, (at the time) representations of coyote spirits were prolific all throughout in the ancient settlements. Meanwhile however, modern archeologists suspect he may actually represent a monarchal dynasty that ruled the area at the time.





But in any case, once he's fully restored and conserved - he'll be housed in a place of honor within the archaeological collections of the local community museum.... and at that point, everyone who visits can appreciate him.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 1, 2022)

Eh... I'm just chilling... leave me be, yo.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 2, 2022)

Well..... I'm not really keen on a chewy toy.... but I'd love a good breakfast sandwich right now, yo.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 3, 2022)

Hey... it's not beach weather yet, yo.... chill my peep.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 4, 2022)

You think you're sneaky.... but I can still *see you* back there.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 5, 2022)

Well..... it's looking like my new den will suit me just fine, thanks.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 6, 2022)

Well..... a cool stiff drink (of water) is just what "Dr. Yote" orders for us all, sometimes.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 8, 2022)

Hmm..... school's back in session you say? Well then..... sign me up please.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 10, 2022)

Yo..... I so need this for my next couch throw.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 12, 2022)

Yote on the rocks.... and no, that's not a new bar drink.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 13, 2022)

Hmm.... they say there's a rock that has a legend........ it's called "Coyote Rock". ☺




In any case..... we so need a feature film for this dude - with Pluto.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 14, 2022)

Well.... we coyotes are somewhat pint-sized today, compared to our counterparts that lived during the Ice Age..... (based on some of the research I read recently). 

Between 10,000 and 11,000 years ago - a mere blink of an eye in geological terms - us coyotes shrank a bit, to our present sizes. And the sudden shrinkage (it is believed) was most likely a response to a dwindling food supply (during the Pleistocene period) along with some changing interactions with competitors, rather than a warming climate (like some had previously believed).

In terms of size - Pleistocene coyotes probably weighed somewhere between 35-55 pounds.... and in turn, overlapped in size with wolves in some instances. But today, the upper limits of coyote size is around (a much smaller) 20-40 pounds.

And thus, within just over a thousand years - we evolved into the smaller sized coyotes that many know us by today.





However - in spite of this reduction..... we coyotes are still largely "top dog" whenever it comes to apex predation of other species in many areas of North America (many scientists are at a consensus in saying); the only exceptions however, are where our much larger canine brothers, the wolf - are located.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 16, 2022)

Well, I'm a bit sleepy today... but still kinda awake.... and so, I prefer not to be bothered..... but, if you bring me some breakfast, I just might wake up fully some more.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 17, 2022)

Being a coyote doesn't mean that you need to _"go down with the ship"_ necessarily..... and this is especially true if there's sharks swimming around you that smell blood in the water.

Just reach for the nearest lifeboat mates, and bail if you need to. 




► Whatever you do..... just keep calm...... maintain your poise, stick to your principles, and above all else - don't feel that you need to apologize to people - for what you believe in, or for who you are.

That's always the coyote yote way.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 19, 2022)

A good coyote is cagey once and a while...... but that's a good thing. It makes you careful, not paranoid; which is a good life skill to have. 




* Anyways... let me out of there now, the weekend is here.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 22, 2022)

Hmmm...... well, I don't see the Roadrunner coming by just yet...... but - I'll wait.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 23, 2022)

Eh.... don't mind me.... I'm still on the fence about some things today.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 25, 2022)

Well, spring has sprung soon, my fellow yotes..... and will be in full swing pretty soon, they tell me....and so, only a few weeks to go - until the winter's over..... so just relax, and hang on until then.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 29, 2022)

Well... the views are awesome.... but I'd love a snack to go with it. :ccol:


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 5, 2022)

Yes...... you can take me for a ride..... (just so long as we get snacks on the way home). ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 20, 2022)

Be a good yote.... dribble ball it.... and then slam dunk it, yo......


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 26, 2022)

It's not beach weather yet, my friend...... stay cool.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 30, 2022)

The assembly in school about coyotes was interesting today.... even though I'm keenly interested in the topic, let me outta this hot room...... yo.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 9, 2022)

Well.... I should probably give my yotes some love today.... as it's been a while. ☺
---------------------------------
So...... recently (I read) that a family on the east coast that thought they'd found a puppy on the side of the road this month, received a major surprise when they discovered that he was actually a coyote pup.

According to a local wildlife center, he's now in safe hands and will be raised alongside another coyote pup (in a large outdoor caging area) and then released back into the wild at some point.

Very nice.


----------



## Loffi (May 12, 2022)

I've always loved coyotes and I never understood how people can glorify wolves, but hate coyotes. I guess a lot of it does have to do with the latter being predators to pets, which is not their fault. They're beautiful and spunky and one of my favorite animals.


----------



## Xitheon (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Parabellum3 (May 12, 2022)

Stadt said:


> I've always loved coyotes and I never understood how people can glorify wolves, but hate coyotes. I guess a lot of it does have to do with the latter being predators to pets, which is not their fault. They're beautiful and spunky and one of my favorite animals.


Isn’t it the other way around though? Considering the fact that most wolves have been wiped out from their native lands from deliberate excessive hunting while coyotes still remain in our backyards.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 13, 2022)

Stadt said:


> They're beautiful and spunky and one of my favorite animals.


@Stadt Well, good for you that you feel that way (shrug).... some of us though take it up another level hun, and make it our Fursona..... and it's guys like me that think they're really awesome, which they are.

And they deserve their props (and appreciation) too.... in spite of what some certain silly birds may think.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 23, 2022)

You're a sweet and pragmatic otter Em..... you can forage with me, any time my dude. ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 27, 2022)

Memorial Day picnic in the park... coyote style.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 1, 2022)

It's hot, and I just gotta cool off right now..... so, sorry for enjoying your pool.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 14, 2022)

Chillax, my yotes...... we can howl at the sky soon, as soon as summer gets here.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 19, 2022)

Beach time, my dudes.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 25, 2022)

Shade time... coyote style.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 10, 2022)

Well.... it's been quite a while, so I gotta give my yotes some love ♥ today too, and I hope those that follow it are still staying _*yotie yote tastic*_. (^・x・^)
------------------
Anyways...... recently in the news I spotted this story, where: some members of a family in Ohio got quite a surprise - in the middle of the night when they decided to use the lavatory. They found non other than a yotie yote, lazing behing their toilet.
https://www.daytondailynews.com/news/a-coyote-hiding-in-the-bathroom/GYXKW2C54ND4DKQ5TQFLJ4FTE4/





They frantically called the police about the matter; and thankfully, the coyote was released back into the wild unharmed. Hopefully the family will now lock their doors better, next time.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 10, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Shade time... coyote style.



I love that shiny snoot. *boop*


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 13, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I love that shiny snoot. *boop*


Okay, thank you...... here's another one then.
---------------------
Us yotes are quite the howlers when we need to be.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 1, 2022)

*Warning**:* do not feed or approach coyotes - especially when they're hungry........ if you do, we just may ask for seconds.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 1, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> *Warning**:* do not feed or approach coyotes - especially when they're hungry........ if you do, we just may ask for seconds.


I won’t approach to feed them, I’ll come to them to give head pats and belly rubs.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 1, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I won’t approach to feed them, I’ll come to them to give head pats and belly rubs.


@Parabellum3 Well if you're genuine with your statement, then thank you..... on the other hand, I dunno..... if you're just here to patronize me and this thread (probably at someone else's request) the I'll ask you to please tell that other person to get lost..... *and* to kindly post your thoughts elsewhere please.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 1, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Parabellum3 Well if you're genuine with your statement, then thank you..... on the other hand, I dunno..... if you're just here to patronize me and this thread (probably at someone else's request) the I'll ask you to please tell that other person to get lost..... *and* to kindly post your thoughts elsewhere please.


I am being genuine cause ya'll are legit adorable and fluffy.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 3, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> I am being genuine cause ya'll are legit adorable and fluffy.


@Parabellum3 Well alright hun, thanks then...... here's another one for us to enjoy then. ☺
-------------------------------
Well, the Autumn is now upon us they say, and thus....... a walk amongst the fallen leaves whilst a yote enjoys the cool air is certainly in order before things get too cold.

I'll probably need a warm cup of cider afterwards though.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 6, 2022)

Well, some of us are actually New Yorkers now, apparently.
I hope their apartments are rent controlled. 




Like ours in the Bay Area are.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 17, 2022)

Well, gotta give my yotes some love today, as it's been a while. 

Contrary to popular misconception, coyotes can often be solitary and are not pack animals.  They are typically solitary outside of a period from their birth around April until early Fall when many young pups leave their mothers.




Because coyotes are seldom a threat to human safety, many municipalities do not support or endorse coyote eradication programs and discourage residents from hiring professional trappers unless the yote has been observed to appear aggressive. Such measures do not have a lasting effect, as other coyotes will soon move into the area seeking the same food, water, and shelter that attracted any who may be removed. 

Coyotes are a natural part of our environment and serve many very useful purposes. 

The best thing that we can all do as residents is to learn how to safely coexist by not encouraging too muh human interaction, not providing them with too many food sources, and just enjoying the occasional coyote sighting from a safe distance.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 27, 2022)

We're going for a bus ride now.... and I'm enjoying it. I fell like a real big city guy now.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 15, 2022)

Well, like a lot of other Furs - he dropped off his ballot in the mail last week on the outskirts of Maricopa County near Mesa...... and - it *looks like* Arizona elections officials (over in Phoenix) counted it on time, and properly for him, like the rest of his neighbors...... so that's a relief, both that the election is over and that his vote counted like it should. ☺

Hopefully the new Governor will sign a coyote voter's rights bill within the next four years for us all. ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 25, 2022)

Well, instead of giving my yotes some love, here's a few basic facts about them - that I think I should probably add, for those that are interested in a more factual posting. So.........

The Coyote (also known as) Canis Latrans:​
Color: grizzled grey or reddish (with buff underparts). Long legs are rusty or yellow. The bushy tail frequently has a black tip.

Eyes: are yellow..... and rarely, blue.

Height: fifteern to twetny-two inches at the shoulder.

Diet: small mammals, small reptiles, fruit, insects, carrion, and human and pet foods.

Range and habitat: coyotes are highly adaptable and live throughout North and Central America.

Lifespan: around twenty years long in captivity....... up to fifteen (in some cases) in the wild.

General appearance: coyotes weigh anywhere from fifteen to forty-four pounds and resemble a medium-sized German Shepard, but have distint coloring, a slight frame, and ears that are always erect (or pointed upwards). They carry their tails below the level of their backs.

And so...... from a zoological (and biological) standpoint, one can argue that our species traits for us coyotes are actually quite normal; and are similar to that of our other canine brothers (like wolves, jackals, domestic dogs, and so forth).








Avoiding conflicts with coyotes is key however, for both us humans and them...... and thus - _never_ approach, touch, or feed any coyote in the wild. * It's bad for us coyotes........ and for all of our neighbors also.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 14, 2022)

In any case...... I came across this article (below) in the news recently (about a week ago) that I wanted to post on here. Apparently - the only known case of a fatality of an adult human in North America (due to a coyote attack) might have actually been a "_fluke of nature_", scientists and biologists are now saying.

A 19-year-old folksinger in 2009 was apparently "mauled to death" by a pack of coyotes in a Canadian national park at that time..... and it turns out, that due to the "scareness" of available food in the area, and the harsh winter-like weather conditions that is seen in this park (in Nova Scotia) coyotes in the region may have actually adapted their dietary range and interests..... and in turn (unusually) began preying on much larger prey in the wild - such as moose.

The person who was attacked (by a fluke of nature they think) may have unfortunately just been "in the wrong place at the wrong time" and in turn - became one of the only known adult fatalities from coyotes on record.

https://www.cnet.com/science/biolog...lled-a-human-in-2009-scientists-now-know-why/

Some scientists are now placing some GPS monitors on a few yotes in the area to monitor their habits, and to track their movements more closely in the region - in order to get a better understanding of the dynamics of the local population.

Needless to say, in spite of the attack on this unfortunate person, scientists learned that many local coyotes *still* _avoided_ areas of the park where people are known to be present..... which some say bolsters the findings even further that this tragic death was indeed, quite possibly a rare fluke that is almost never seen.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 14, 2022)

I grew up in a rural area that was _crawling_ with coyotes (judging by tracks/scat/howling and how fast carrion got eaten), but never actually saw one that wasn't running away from me at very high speed. They also never came after our animals, although some of that was probably dumb luck. (We lived on top of a hill with no cover--no wild animals liked coming up the hill.)

I know there have been problems with coyotes attacking pets and young kids in some suburban/urban area, but I'm just not convinced that mass culls are the primary solution to that problem. Saying that as someone who currently hunts and grew up raising animals for meat.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 15, 2022)

Ad Hoc said:


> I grew up in a rural area that was _crawling_ with coyotes (judging by tracks/scat/howling and how fast carrion got eaten), but never actually saw one that wasn't running away from me at very high speed. They also never came after our animals, although some of that was probably dumb luck. (We lived on top of a hill with no cover--no wild animals liked coming up the hill.)


Well, thank you for that....... I guess. ☺

In any case, the unfortunate woman involved in the incident (that I described above) wasn't just "randomly attacked" on the street (like some well-known documented cases that have been in the news recently) have allegedly shown - where a toddler may have been bitten or a pet would have been killed, but in the case of this woman - she had actually lost her life unfortunately.

And there were many people out there (within both zoological and general biological circles) that were frankly puzzled and perplexed that the incident occurred in the first place; given that coyotes as a species are largely known to not be a serious threat to most human populations..... and are known to rarely attack larger prey such as moose.

And so, the preying on moose (that was seen) was a very unusual event; and the death of human adult in the "wild" even more so.

Granted, one could argue that the attacks on pets is inhumane and cruel - but, it's important to remember also that coyotes *are* a predator species - and are simply doing what coyotes do in nature, which is - find enough food to eat, find safety and comfort in the wild, and (most importantly) reproduce so that the species goes on and continues - in spite of the many "eradication efforts" that are sometimes directed towards them..... due to "culling" (as you write), or hunting contests, or illegal trappings and bait poisonings, and so on.

Incidently - in spite of many of these eradication efforts, not only has the coyote population in North America "survived" - but has actually thrived and increased their numbers.

For many of us however, who aren't necessarily within the scientific or zoological circles studying these things, but - for more plainer reasons take interest in the coyote species simply due to the fact that we adore and appreciate them, and in turn - choose it as a part or our identity within our Fursonas in this Fandom - many of us in this situation *also* take note and a great deal of interest in these scientific findings whenever high profile cases (such as this one above) may give the public the wrong impression, or may lead to unfounded fears, or may unfairly shed a "bad light" in general on (what we believe) is a very noble set of creatures that many of us believe compliments us all on the Earth; and doesn't necessarily need any "negative interventions" all the time, whenever we let "nature run nature's course" and allow these yotes to do what they've always done for thousands of years.

She was the first documented case that many people knew of - where an actual fatality was recorded and thus - there is and was great deal of interest by many people in finding out why and what happened.

And so, I included it (within my thread on here) for these reasons.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 18, 2022)

Evil looking yote..... with a heart of gold underneath. ♥


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm not singing any Christmas Carols.... so - don't ask. 




Oh......... alright.


----------

